# What's the best value 1911 in the $500-700 range new/out of the box?



## redlinesrule

As stated in the title: What's the best value 1911 in the $500-700 range, new/out of the box? I'm looking for some general knowledge & opinions on this platform & of course anyone who's had one that has been reliable & well made for that price. This wouldn't be for carry but more for taking to the range & having some fun. We all know that you 'basically get what you pay for' in 1911's but where my money's been spent on my personal carry, this is what I have to purchase one. Thanks for the read & looking forward to your comments. ~ Don


----------



## slickab

American Classic II by Metro Arms.


----------



## Bisley

I like the Springfield Mil-Spec.


----------



## rex

Considering the word value,I'd forget new and find a nice used Colt.Reason being they hold their value compared to copies in general.If I didn't go that route,Springfield would be my next choice for reliability.While the cheaper ones do seem to be pretty good guns,the chances of getting one with problems is a little more likely in my opinion.


----------



## paratrooper

I purchased a Ruger 1911. I'm very happy with it and the way it looks. Classic 1911 style. 

Do a little research and check one out.

Never been much of a Colt 1911 guy. Over-priced and over-rated. A name will only take you so far.


----------



## qwiksdraw

slickab said:


> American Classic II by Metro Arms.


That's only if you want an inexpensive gun that is consistently reliable, accurate right out of the box and fun to shoot. Also, don't overlook the basic Government Model.

Another good gun to look at is the STI Spartan.


----------



## ponzer04

If you would go up to $800 you can sometimes find Sig Sauer 1911s on gun broker for that. they are pretty good pistols. The ruger is in your price point I think and that looks pretty damn nice.


----------



## Popeye

Tough price range to deal with, especialy nowdays.
Mine are mostly Colts, but they can be pricey.
For <$400. Taurus makes the 24/7 .45acp G2 with a 12+1 cap. I have one with over 500 rounds through it. It had a few hiccups the first time I ran some cheap ammo through it, but with good ammo (not range packs) it is great. they also make the Millenium series in 9mm & 45acp.
For a decent range gun, Rock River makes some decent clones.


----------



## BigCityChief

Check out the Ruger 1911 CMD.


----------



## DanMN

2nd on the Ruger cmdder. I found one a few weeks ago. Nice trigger, smooth action, no issues with ammo, except jhp's. right now it only likes Golden Sabers it seems.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

This is my recent purchase. It's in your price range.


----------



## 1911dude85

+1 on the remington R1. love mine, zero issues.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

I have an R1 and like it, but the one pictured is Stainless, and definitely more than $700. 

Academy Sports sells the Blued 1911 R1 for $699.


----------



## denner

I've heard Springfield Armory .45's are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## blake38

*Ruger SR1911*

I'm interested in the ruger, which several people have mentioned. But, I was under the impression that demand for that gun outstrips supply and they are selling for north of $800 (which I could live with. MSRP is $829). Just wondering, what kind prices are people seeing on the ruger, and where are you seeing them in stock?


----------



## P51DRB

+1 r1j ust got one, great,paid 549.00


----------



## Gruesome

blake38 said:


> I'm interested in the ruger, which several people have mentioned. But, I was under the impression that demand for that gun outstrips supply and they are selling for north of $800 (which I could live with. MSRP is $829). Just wondering, what kind prices are people seeing on the ruger, and where are you seeing them in stock?


I have a similar interest in the Ruger 1911. I just did a little research on Gunbroker and I see several NIB models with active bidding and they are all under $700. Obviously there are a few extra charges involved so thats not a pure number, but it does paint a picture of current prices. Last time I saw one in the store (maybe 4 weeks ago) they were asking $900. I'll pay a little extra to support my LGS, but not that much more.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Brand new. $655 out the door. I obviously added the grips and front strap.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

One of my Gun Buddies purchased a Ruger SR1911 and I got to shoot it this weekend. I was mightily impressed...very good bang for that kind of bucks. No malfunctions with 3 kinds of ammo...accurate. Looks and feels as cool as can be.

Highly recommended if you can't swing the extra $ for a Colt.

VooDoo


----------



## MoMan

I just picked up the Ruger SR1911CMD last week. I am thoroughly satisfied with this new purchase. I want the Commander size becuase it is easier to carry. I like the Ruger Commender because it has the full size gip with the Commander length barrel. The perfect combination for me!
The price was $700 at my LGS!!


----------



## tony pasley

I still like my Rock Island Armory 1,000's od rounds of all types no problems. Several friends also have them and they still like theirs


----------



## LagunaBlueAP2

Another vote for the Remington R1. Mine has been 100% reliable with ball and jhp's. About 400-500 rounds so far. More accurate than I am. Other considerations would be the Springfield Milspec and Ruger.


----------



## jumperj

LagunaBlueAP2 said:


> Another vote for the Remington R1. Mine has been 100% reliable with ball and jhp's. About 400-500 rounds so far. More accurate than I am. Other considerations would be the Springfield Milspec and Ruger.


I don't see how you could go wrong with a Rock at that price. I love mine


----------



## KampfJaeger

All good. I've been pleased with every Rock Island Armory Government style I've bought, and they have several sub $500 pistols. The only bad thing I can say about them is that the ship with enough grease to lube a main reduction gear, and it will take you an hour just to clean it all off if you don't have a sonic tub.


----------



## RegasAZ

Be sure you check out the PARA-USA line-up. I have the Expert 14-45 SS and it is excellent. Should you have any questions or issues, their Customer Service is outstanding and quick to respond. Cannot say enough good about Travis Tomasie and the crew. Single stack 1911 fall into your price range - check them out.


----------



## DaltonGang

My local gun guy has the Metro in 4 inch. Plus it is a 70 series gun. Just wish this one wasn't two tone.


----------



## chcarmichael12

still for sale?


----------



## recoilguy

I would also suggest the Ruger SR1911. Very well built, accurate, and a good trigger.
I am not discounting any of the other suggestions because I know very little about them.
i do know about the Ruger and i can from my experiance suggest it as an option with 100% confidence.

CG


----------



## RadarContact

Concur, that Ruger is one hell of a nice gun for the money!


----------



## ddenatale

I'll second that...1/2 the price went to the grease!!


----------



## 1razorback

ruger sr1911 can't be beat for the money, should be less than $700 out the door.


----------



## spooler41

Well , there is nothing worse than being the last man to get on the bus. I do feel compelled to say any one looking 
for a low priced 1911 needs to look carefully at all of RIAs offerings. To my mind there is no bigger bang for the buck. 
My 1911 Commander was absolutely perfect out of the box, its never missed a beat ,FTL,FTF or FTE . over 700 rnds. 
down the pipe. 

..................................Jack


----------



## just for fun

paratrooper said:


> Never been much of a Colt 1911 guy. Over-priced and over-rated. A name will only take you so far.


 Back "in the day" colt was THE only builder of quality 45's, and the standard by which everything else was judged. But as with so many things those days are long past. The list of quality providers of this firearm continues to grow, at mid-grange prices. Even manufactures of low end 45's have become competitive enough as to provide 100% functioning firearms. Buyers have never had it so good! As more replies are posted, you will see what I'm talking about. It will come down to what company your confident with!!


----------



## BigCityChief

Rock Island Armory or Metroarms American Classic 1911's


----------



## GCBHM

Springfield 1911 Mil Spec. $599-629 range.


----------



## BigCityChief

GCBHM said:


> Springfield 1911 Mil Spec. $599-629 range.


Really? I love my MilSpec, but I paid a lot more than that for it.


----------



## GCBHM

BigCityChief said:


> Really? I love my MilSpec, but I paid a lot more than that for it.


Yep! I just held one last week and it was listed at $629, but I could have walked out with it for that. I bought one last year at the same store for $499.


----------



## BigCityChief

GCBHM said:


> Yep! I just held one last week and it was listed at $629, but I could have walked out with it for that. I bought one last year at the same store for $499.


Ouch!! Good for you!


----------



## Fon1961

Enjoyed shooting an sr1911c today, less than $700.


----------



## Owyhee

Just took it to the range and ran 80 rounds through it today. But have to say I'm pleased with my Citadel M-1911. Made by Armscor. No rattles, no jams and is more accurate than I am. Paid $529 for it (probably can find it a little cheaper some places). I will admit the Ruger impresses me, too.


----------



## shaolin

I bought a S&W 1911 for $715 and it is my most accurate big bore gun. It even more accurate than my Kimber 1911 that I paid over $1000 for.


----------



## dirtybird

If you could add another $50. the Springfield range officer is a nice gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## VitalStatistic

Ditto on the Remington R1S. Great weapon for the price. Fit and finish are great - outstanding accuracy out of the box. Do recommend getting some additional quality mags like Chip McCormick and/or Wilson Combat, some have FTF issues with factory mags. Mine are working well, but bought some Wilson 8rd ETMs to suppliment.


----------



## VitalStatistic

Agree with most - believe the Remington R1 and Ruger SR1911 are two of the best of the bunch in this price range.


----------



## LePetomane

Ruger SR1911. Great gun.


----------



## TomR

redlinesrule said:


> As stated in the title: What's the best value 1911 in the $500-700 range, new/out of the box? I'm looking for some general knowledge & opinions on this platform & of course anyone who's had one that has been reliable & well made for that price. This wouldn't be for carry but more for taking to the range & having some fun. We all know that you 'basically get what you pay for' in 1911's but where my money's been spent on my personal carry, this is what I have to purchase one. Thanks for the read & looking forward to your comments. ~ Don


Actually 5 bucks under the price range stated I picked up a Regent R350CR for $495.00.

I've put just over 600 rounds through it so far with NO malfunctions.


----------



## CharlieW

OK, I currently have several of the pistols mentioned above -- Metroarms .45 (branded Firestorm), RIA 9mm, Remington R1E, and Ruger SR1911CMD. The Firestorm doesn't have the accuracy of the other three, but it is a fantastic platform for my .22 conversions (Ceiner and GSG). For the money, the RIA is a winner - I may have got a good one but everyone who shoots it agrees that it is fantastically accurate. The Remington is tight, solid and also very accurate. The Ruger has the best trigger of the bunch, and the sights are set just perfectly for me. So, I can recommend all the "R" brands without reservation. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------

